# about some rumors...



## spock (5 Jun 2006)

I've heard rumors from people on forums who claimed to be reservists or past reservists who said that they've seen people fail the fitness test but still went on to join the forces...Is this true?


----------



## Haggis (5 Jun 2006)

If you are an APPLICANT (Reg F or Res F), you must pass the fitness test.  Once you are in, you can stay in if you fail the fitness test.  However there can be repercussions for repeated failures.


----------

